# Greetings Friends (and others)



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Everybody,

Good to be back.

Janie and I are gathering momentum and we are on the same page.

I'll write more about it, but what we've found is that when we're emotionally centered, we can truly hear each other.

Once you drain self out of your words, they become wrapped in love. And, forgiveness is truly the gift we can all give each other.

This may sound like a strange concept. But, I can say exactly the same thing to her as I've said in the past - but the words are tender and sweet. It's worth it's own thread.

Maybe that's what we should use this one for.

Anyway, I've located my woodpile, so be prepared.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Great to have your voice here again, Conrad.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

> Once you drain self out of your words, they become wrapped in love. And, forgiveness is truly the gift we can all give each other.


Nice to hear, Conrad. This is the only way things work out for the long haul. You are very fortunate 1) to learn this and 2) to be involved with someone who is coming to this........


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Nice to hear, Conrad. This is the only way things work out for the long haul. You are very fortunate 1) to learn this and 2) to be involved with someone who is coming to this........


If you read the RDJ archive, it's invaluable.

He advises that you lead with strength. And, that doesn't mean talking. It means being present and centered.

It has the therapeutic effect of clearing the brush. The issues then present themselves as 'solvable'. Her own words are, "I can see it now." What seemed like Mt. Everest now seems easy!


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Who is RDJ?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

staystrong said:


> Who is RDJ?


That's his moniker.

You can search out his posts by name.

A very wise man.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks. And good luck, Conrad. You sound like you are in a really great place, maybe even one of those "stronger than ever" places where all the walls have come down and you're really connecting. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad to have you back, Conrad. Congrats on the work that you and Janie have done.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Re: Greetings Friends (and others)*



Conrad said:


> If you read the RDJ archive, it's invaluable.
> 
> He advises that you lead with strength. And, that doesn't mean talking. It means being present and centered.
> 
> It has the therapeutic effect of clearing the brush. The issues then present themselves as 'solvable'. Her own words are, "I can see it now." What seemed like Mt. Everest now seems easy!


I can relate to this. See my thread in pvt section. 

It's only when we man up and LEAD that things can start changing. What seemed impossible, looks much attainable now. You thought me. 

Welcome back!


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Great. I was finally starting to heal after all those 2x4's struck me up side my head. 

Glad to see you back Conrad. I think.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

So good to have you back, Conrad!


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

What qualifies as "others"?


----------

